# My swing.



## Oddsocks (Mar 10, 2015)

It's been a rocky road recently but managed to capture it tonight.

My thoughts are:

Leading foot to closed which may be why I twist it to release the hips?, Right hand is strong and I seem to have lost 20% back swing?

http://youtu.be/dunxKDJfvD8


----------



## the_coach (Mar 10, 2015)

all a ways dark with the clothing - immediate first thought - release the eyes straightways after impact so you can get through to a balanced finish. 
by that mean do it by turning the head towards target so your eyes can 'follow' the flight. what you do by keeping it all 'down' is restricting your ability to get through with any extension to a good ways balanced finish.

would flare the left foot towards the target some at set-up.

realize difficult but different color bottom to top helpful in bad light conditions. best to see both face on & dtl gives better idea even though it's 2d vid but both angles help some.


----------



## Huwey12 (Mar 10, 2015)

I had to slow ur vid down to see what is happening. Surely if you transferred ur weight sooner to your front foot, in my mind, it would eliminate that heel slip
I will be watching this thread closely to see what others have to say
Ive just started to purposely lift my front heel on my backswing which gives me more shoulder turn but then I plant it down to start my backswing taking the pressure off my front dodgy knee

Just seen the_coach reply, certainly seems your head isn't following the flight stopping your complete follow through


----------



## garyinderry (Mar 10, 2015)

Very sharp tempo. I see what the coach is saying about the head staying down through the hit.  Does it also move back?


----------



## Oddsocks (Mar 10, 2015)

Ive noticed when slowing it down that the hips go forward slightly but the shoulders also stay back, I have no doubt that isn't helping with the leading foot either


----------



## Oddsocks (Mar 10, 2015)

the_coach said:



			all a ways dark with the clothing - immediate first thought - release the eyes straightways after impact so you can get through to a balanced finish. 
by that mean do it by turning the head towards target so your eyes can 'follow' the flight. what you do by keeping it all 'down' is restricting your ability to get through with any extension to a good ways balanced finish.

would flare the left foot towards the target some at set-up.

realize difficult but different color bottom to top helpful in bad light conditions. best to see both face on & dtl gives better idea even though it's 2d vid but both angles help some.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers coach, I didn't originally plan on snapping it tonight or I would have considered my attire.

Regarding the comments, closing the foot in is a bad habit, but if nothing more the video has given me a few highlight points,

Grip, transition at the to And also I've noticed I don't release the club through impact which is no doubt costing power.

I'll try and get some better vids in a daylight situ over the weekend,


----------



## garyinderry (Mar 10, 2015)

Some jazzy foot work going on there.  Left heel seems to jump back a the start of the downswing. Could be a factor in your head dipping back. 

Ive had a couple of swings to see what that feels like.  Pretty sure I would catch it fat if I did that.


----------



## Oddsocks (Mar 10, 2015)

I do catch a few fat/thin but i blame that more on not hitting down on the ball

I have s tendency to protect the left knee as there is no acl at all in that knee


----------



## the_coach (Mar 10, 2015)

let your head turn once the balls been struck - so the eyes follow the flight, you'll get a ways better release.

grip very possibly would help some if more back to neutral in the fingers v's to mid right shoulder.

but would look at the two other things first off, lead foot flared a tad (that will help the hip turn & clear) but if you can let the 'eyes' release that will also help the release & extension through the ball. that ways the fastest part of the swing is through the ball. what your doing currently will be slowing down the clubhead into impact some.

often times helps just prior to swing just put yourself in a good fully balanced finish position - don't swing there - just put yourself there, weight 85/90% on left foot favoring the heel, hip full cleared, right foot on toes at 90% (sole to some folk behind you) right knee to left knee, chest fully rotated so pointing a little ways left of target, good 90Âº angle at the left elbow, shaft at an angle passing just below the skull line of the head. right shoulder nearest part of you to target spine pretty much vertical.

just hold that a good bunch of seconds to absorb where you are. then make a good bunch of 60% effort rehearsal swings (no ball) to get to that position you just felt.

folks often times surprised by the results, how when the brain has a good idea where you're trying to get to come the finish of a swing, that you can then swing 'through' impact with the goal of finding that balanced finish, that folks can achieve that rather than keep the ball as their swing target so more of a hit & they can't find that balanced finish.

get the weight left from the top, then you won't leave too much trailside which has a tendency to put the low point before you reach impact - so can catch it fat, or if you sense that may be going to happen you'll pull up some so catch it a ways kinda 'thin' as the clubs low point still trailside but then the leading edge is working upwards into impact.


----------



## garyinderry (Mar 10, 2015)

What is you thoughts on that left heel movement coach?  is it something that would concern you?

Feel like the weight isn't moving in the right direction.  Maybe the flaring of the foot might facilitate a better movement without endangering the left knee.


----------



## the_coach (Mar 10, 2015)

for sure the left foot, my take, would be a ways better flared out which will help with the hip movement primarily. letting the 'eyes' follow post impact would be the quickest ways to get a bunch of improvement I feel.

would need to see the dtl view to maybes have an idea of whether the left foot spin is really an issue or not (could be the flare would help negate it, if not totally remove it) 
you'll see many a Tour player lead foot spin out some so not always a real issue to strike. 

depends what the upper body is doing through rotation. as the right shoulder moving out then a ways flat through the downswing/throughswing that can cause the over rotational pressure that leads to a lead foot spin out, but that would give issues of contact - if that's happening would be something you'd need to have a look at.


----------



## garyinderry (Mar 10, 2015)

I had a look at Bubba as he some of the he best dancing feet around.   He spins completely around but the heel doesn't go quite so early.   

It seems to happen at quite an import time in the swing here.


----------



## the_coach (Mar 10, 2015)

makes a bunch of difference when the clubheads moving at 125mph !! 

but as all Tour players are using 'ground pressure' so from start of transition weight is going 'downwards' into their lead foot into the ground, any lead foot 'spin out' that happens won't tend to happen until later on in the motion.


----------



## garyinderry (Mar 10, 2015)

the_coach said:



			makes a bunch of difference when the clubheads moving at 125mph !! 

but as all Tour players are using 'ground pressure' so from start of transition weight is going 'downwards' into their lead foot into the ground, any lead foot 'spin out' that happens won't happen until later on in the motion.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly. I had a look at Rory. At the same point where oddsocks heel is moving back, you can see Rory is applying real force into the ground.  

Real source of untapped power there OS. :thup:


----------



## Oddsocks (Mar 12, 2015)

Ok I've read the thread back two or three times fully to ensure its bedded in for tonight's range session but I'm me Struggling with one issue.

Grip- fine can watch that
Head eye release - fine with that 

But starting the swing ground up in struggling with.  Last year the pro I had lessons with had me trying to get the feeling that I was pushing my trailing foot out of the side of the shoe and into the ground.  This was to get the right leg at act as a coiled spring and offer resistance against the back swing in order of obtain a greater core speed and better weight transition - is there any other drills I can use to try and use the ground force more efficiently


----------



## Oddsocks (Mar 12, 2015)

Both parts seem relevant 

http://youtu.be/PW7zKuhkfuE

Ironically part 2 of this video was something I did a lot of when I was playing good golf.


----------



## One Planer (Mar 12, 2015)

Oddsocks said:



			Ok I've read the thread back two or three times fully to ensure its bedded in for tonight's range session but I'm me Struggling with one issue.

Grip- fine can watch that
Head eye release - fine with that 

*But starting the swing ground up in struggling with*.  Last year the pro I had lessons with had me trying to get the feeling that I was pushing my trailing foot out of the side of the shoe and into the ground.  This was to get the right leg at act as a coiled spring and offer resistance against the back swing in order of obtain a greater core speed and better weight transition - is there any other drills I can use to try and use the ground force more efficiently
		
Click to expand...

Have you tried a pause drill?

Swing to the top, pause, then (slowly) feel the lower half lead the swing and keep the arms and shoulders passive. 

[video=youtube;q-iMPbYlgrU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q-iMPbYlgrU&list=WL&index=15[/video]


----------



## One Planer (Mar 12, 2015)

[video=youtube;q-iMPbYlgrU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q-iMPbYlgrU&list=WL&index=15[/video]


----------



## the_coach (Mar 12, 2015)

wouldn't advise the feeling out the weight going straightways at transition into the left heel.

[video]https://youtu.be/xvhgZW8LnM0[/video]


----------



## the_coach (Mar 12, 2015)

[video]https://youtu.be/ODgk-12MIGU[/video]


----------



## the_coach (Mar 12, 2015)

[video]https://youtu.be/BxsLfQ4YfHA[/video]


----------



## the_coach (Mar 12, 2015)

[video]https://youtu.be/aTJc5f-ZxeM[/video]

you can also cut the top third of an old tennis ball & use that or use a small thin kitchen sponge in the same ways.


----------



## Oddsocks (Mar 13, 2015)

Thanks for all the links, really like the simplicity of the water bottle drill


----------



## Oddsocks (Mar 17, 2015)

Well the foot is still slipping slightly but the ball flight is more penetrating and the strike is cleaner, still doesn't quite feel right and still feels a touch snatchy &#128542;

http://youtu.be/NNW6_RgYV-g

http://youtu.be/m5zuqDJqEeM


----------



## the_coach (Mar 18, 2015)

strike (contact) & movement through the ball seems a good ways better now the eyes not stuck down after strike. 
think  it could be better if at address the left foot angled out a little ways  more. so if you at the position you were on that mat on this vid, the  left foot would point at the left corner of the mat.

{would be  useful to see the dtl if that's possible to see the path back & down  to impact & your top position, plus the angles of your posture,  spine & head.}

but if you look real close the left foot movement  it's happening at transition - at your shortened top position the left  heel is just off the ground (not necessarily a problem in itself) 

then  when you bring the heel back down as you start the downswing it's the  heel that comes down turning inside towards the trail foot, so  movement-wise at this point the left has not spun out towards target although it appears it has, first off it's the left  heel that has turned back some as it comes down. 

think it feels  snatched a ways tempo-wise as you don't get a full shoulder turn in,  left shoulder doesn't get to or behind the ball position. 
so you are trying  to generate a bunch of force in a short time with some fierce rotation  as you start down. 
(difficult to tell from this front on angle but  maybes the spine angle is a little ways too upright at address which  tends to make the head angle downwards to ball which puts the chin real  close to the chest makes it difficult to turn to the top, to nearer the  image below)

if you imagine a vertical coming up in front of you at address from the ball make a bunch of 'easy' backswings to the top having your left shoulder turn at least to this 'line' (image below), so you get to feel where you want more to be.

angle  that left foot out - then with short iron make a swing _half your  normal speed _to make that just felt turn to the top. then smooth start down through  to a full finish you hold for a least couple seconds.
you should be able to do this without the left heel turning back at transition so you start to feel a more stable left foot. 

do a bunch of time at this speed, get say 5 on the bounce so that the left heel stability is sound.
 then just increase the speed to 60%, 5 again good then up to 70%, good 5.
 then up to 80% stop if you get 5 don't try to go any further. at any  speed the heel turns back drop back down to the previous good speed. 

check  that address posture isn't a ways too upright from the hips, check the  chin not more down on the chest so there's no space.






[/IMG]


----------



## Oddsocks (Mar 18, 2015)

Cheers coach, I'm at the range Sunday instead of playing so all checkpoints to strike off the list. Standing too upright so to speak has been know


----------

